# Aqua (:



## FlippyLuckyBubblesAqua1 (Mar 8, 2010)

THIS IS AQUA Its Blurry Sorry His Front Fins Are Red And He Is Blue And Aqua-ish Lol


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very pretty.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------

